# Can't change pw on Linksys router



## janet-g (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been trying to remove an invading computer from my network. My ISP told me to change the password on my router. I followed all instructions, but it returned to the original setting each time. I've been unplugging modem and router, whenever I am not online, but when I am online and the invader is also, everything is very slow. At one point I was not even able to get online, as I got the error message that another computer was using my IP address. This is really getting frustrating!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Which password are you changing? What security/encryption are you using? 

You should change the login password account for administering the router. You should also use a complex password and WPA2 encryption. Also make sure that remote administration is disabled. This should all be covered in the manual.


----------



## janet-g (Jun 22, 2011)

Which password are you changing? 
*I've only found one when going to the sign-in page of Linksys. Is there another one?
*What security/encryption are you using? *WEP. I will change to WPA2 now, as suggested. I'd hesitated before, as I wasn't sure if that would mess up my communications with the other computer on my network.*

*Yes, remote administration is disabled. 
*
This should all be covered in the manual. *It was, but I find now that I'm a great-granny I thnk a little slower and need a bit more personal help. Sorry.
Thanx for your help,
Jan*


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You can also enable MAC filtering, that will only allow the computers that you specify to connect to your network. 

What is the model # for the router?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi janet-g,

It's an IP conflict from your network. How many computers are connected to the router?


> At one point I was not even able to get online, as I got the error message that another computer was using my IP address


You will be secured with WPA2. I would also suggest changing your SSID(wireless network name), you may do this from the router. Usually this is the Router's name by default, you may rename it to something odd.


----------



## janet-g (Jun 22, 2011)

I have two computers which are networked. A neighbor's computer appeared on my network, which is what I'm trying to get rid of.

Okay, yesterday I tried to change the settings on the router (to employ [email protected]), as per this article: Linksys WRT54G Setup. That was a big mistake as I got kicked offline and ended up resetting everything to factory original settings.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Were you able to reconfigure everything again? Do you need assistance?


> That was a big mistake as I got kicked offline and ended up resetting everything to factory original settings.


What is the current status of your issue?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Make sure you're connecting to the router with a wire while you're configuring it. Modifying the wireless network while connected to it will kick you off.


----------



## janet-g (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, I was connected via wire while changing the settings. Sorry, I got discouraged, and just shut everything down since I last posted - so my situation is the same - sigh........


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if you have the user manual for your router or if this is the correct model but you can get the manual here:
Linksys by Cisco - WRT54G Support


----------

